# The Lining on the Chute



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

?? on the lining on the chute. Not sure if the design is applicable to all the current Yamaha models, or some may do it differently than others

Are the ends/edges sealed on the lining for the chute. And or does the lining slip in out, if held in on the sides ?

Just wondering if any concerns abouts salt or anything getting between the lining the the chute itself ?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Two rails hold it in place, I've never had it apart but I did change all the rusting screws for stainless hardware. Maybe I'll have a look behind it next summer and see.


----------

